# Berlin is 2!



## gsdlover91

My fuzzy little puppy turned two today! :wub::wub:

I made a photo/video compilation from the last year. Its crazy to see how much we've accomplished in just a year! 

Berlin - 2 years - YouTube

No birthday is complete without a bacon cheddar doggie cake!

7/13/14 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

"Dis looks yummy...."
7/13/14 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

"omg nomz....frosting"
7/13/14 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

"Can I please have my cake now..."
7/14/14 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

Berlin got two full days of dock diving as an early birthday present...

7/4/14 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

7/4/14 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

7/4/14 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

7/4/14 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

He's officially starting to look like a big dog! 

7/1/14 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

7/1/14 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

7/4/14 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Happy 2nd Birthday Berlin. Looks like you had a great one!


----------



## qbchottu

Happy bday dear Berlin! What a lucky boy


----------



## Loneforce

Happy Birthday!! Handsome Boy you turned out to be!


----------



## Wolfgeist

Happy birthday to one of the most handsome boys ever. <3


----------



## Shade

:birthday: handsome boy


----------



## Msmaria

Those pictures are too cute especially the one wheres hes sitting behind his cake. What a handsome boy he has grown up to be. Happy Birthday Berlin


----------



## Bear GSD

Happy Birthday handsome!!! He looks great Katie :wub:


----------



## Sunflowers

Wow, happy birthday, handsome Berlin! And many, many more!


----------



## gsdlover91

Thanks everyone, Berlin appreciates all the kind comments  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kiza

Happy second birthday Berlin


----------



## MichaelE

Glückliche zweiten Geburtstag Berlin! :cake:


----------



## osito23

Happy Belated Birthday Berlin!!


----------



## Alice13

Happy birthday Berlin....Boy, his fur is so beautiful!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdlover91

Thank you guys!


----------

